# Boys peeing in locker rooms and shower houses?



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

There's an outdoor pool at our apartment complex which has a mens and womens shower/dressing cabin as you enter. There are no restrooms in them, but there is a portable toilet outside closer to the playground. Last year I noticed the boys running into the shower cabin frequently, but assumed they were just warming up in the shower. I later came to realize they were running in there to pee! Now I'll confess that like most women, I'll pee in the shower at home, but I was a bit uneasy about them doing it in a group public shower, as I assumed someone would say something about it.

I brought up the subject with a couple other moms whom have boys down there saying, "I've heard that some of the boys are peeing in the showers," and was quite surprised to hear that not only did they openly admit that their boys do so, but they don't see a problem with it. The mom of my sons best freind has an older boy in High School and she commented, "oh, eventually they're gonna pick it up when they get to middle school anyway, I understand that nearly all of them pee in the showers after gym."

A friend of ours is a football coach and I very delicately brought up the subject with him. "I friend told me that some boys pee in the showers at school," I asked, "what would happen to them if they were to get caught?"

I was again very surprised to hear him say, "well they don't have much time to change, much less run to the restroom, so I imagine that most of the boys do it in the showers, there's no harm in it."

What's your thoughts, do your boys do so? Does it concern you at all?


----------



## mamarhu (Sep 12, 2004)

No big deal in my book. I am not quite clear on why this is seen as a boy thing. Is it just more visible than trickling down a girl's leg? Is your concern over hygiene or modesty? It surely beats peeing in the pool!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I misread the option and voted for the second one. I don't have a boy but I do think that is nasty and my brother and I rarely did this because it leaves a stench and my mother would flip out each time.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, being that I often pee in the shower at home, it's not really a concern of hygine, urine is sterile anyway. I guess my concern is that as you said, it would be very visible for boys to do so in a public shower and I was concerned that an adult man or coach would someday notice him doing so and take issue with them. Do you suppose this would be offencive to other guys? And yes, as you say it's certainly better than them peeing in the pool and probably more sanitary than using a porti potty. I'll confess that I don't want to have to run him home, so I'm tempted to let this continue if no one's likely to object.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Once upon a time I had this conversation with my husband. He tells me all boys and men pee in the shower. I don't know if he's right about "all", but it must be pretty common. I was shocked and had no idea. I guess if it's that common, it must not be a big deal. Pee is, as another poster said, pretty sterile, and it goes down a drain regardless, and is washed away by water regardless.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I suspect the adult men/coaches do it as well. Don;t see the big deal, to be honest...


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

All I could think of when I read the poll title was of that Seinfeld episode when George pees in the gym shower. . .


----------



## dontVaccinateMe (Dec 10, 2012)

its all natural, we should all pee in the garden the way nature intended, its good for the garden anyway


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I PITS daily but that's different than using the shower as a toilet. At least if you do it while showering, there's soap and water to sort of wash it down. I can imagine that a string of boys pissing in a dry shower stall would stink after a while, not to mention how gross it would be for the poor soul who has to step in there to actually take a shower!

So, IMHO, PITS is no big deal but using a shower stall as a toilet is disgusting.


----------



## studentDr (Dec 7, 2012)

mm yeah, gross

peeing in the shower when it canbe washed down the drain is ok. but boys and men don't wash it down they just pee and leave it. that's why men's toilets really stink

I live up the road dfrom the beach, there is a pub at the beach, and at the end of the day theguys all walk up past my place and go behind my place to pee on the wall of my flat







they even stop their cars if they are working in the area to get out and have a pee.







its disgusting rent is too expensive over here to move.


----------



## studentDr (Dec 7, 2012)

oh there is a re
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamarhu*
> 
> No big deal in my book. I am not quite clear on why this is seen as a boy thing. Is it just more visible than trickling down a girl's leg? Is your concern over hygiene or modesty? It surely beats peeing in the pool!


ll

oh there is a very funny song called "please don't pee in the pool, it's not cool" it's up on utube

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=utube+please+dont+pee+in+the+pool&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAK*
> 
> All I could think of when I read the poll title was of that Seinfeld episode when George pees in the gym shower. . .


Yeah, I thought of that too! I recall George being laughed at and made fun of, I didn't want the boys to be in that situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *studentDr*
> 
> mm yeah, gross
> peeing in the shower when it canbe washed down the drain is ok. but boys and men don't wash it down they just pee and leave it. that's why men's toilets really stink
> ...


It hadn't considered that they were just peeing there without the shower on! Women can't see or even know what they're doing, but I didn't want a man to call them out on it. Like you say though, I've seen many a grown man do worse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> I suspect the adult men/coaches do it as well. Don;t see the big deal, to be honest...


The more I think about it, I suspect many of them do as well, but I'm still a bit concerned the boys might someday be in trouble for it.

Anyone else have any knowledge of boys or guys doing this or ever getting in trouble for doing so? Give us some votes please, thanks.


----------



## timmysmom (Feb 4, 2014)

I grew up with 3 brothers and my boyfriend in High School was on swim team along with my older brother. Over the years I overheard stories of many of their antics including the locker room. I was aware then that the guys peed in the showers and drains in the locker room. The subject never came up with my husband until our DS had to go at the water park one day. Being that DH was with us that day I asked him to take DS to the locker room and show him where he could go pee pee, since I know he can't reach the urinals yet. DH looked at me surprised, I just said, oh don't act so innocent, I had 3 brothers, just show him where he can do it when your not with us. When DS returned he couldn't wait to tell me, "mommy, did you know boys can go pee in drains!" So yes, I'm aware my boys do so, I guess I even got the oldest started doing so, but they'd have picked it up anyway, most guys do it.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

mamazee said:


> Once upon a time I had this conversation with my husband. He tells me all boys and men pee in the shower. I don't know if he's right about "all", but it must be pretty common. I was shocked and had no idea.


Exactly my reaction, I didn't know what to say, I had no idea boys did this! Had it been an adult man telling me this was normal I would still have been shocked, but I'd tend to believe him, but when my boys tell me something is normal I'm not always sure.



timmysmom said:


> I grew up with 3 brothers and my boyfriend in High School was on swim team along with my older brother. Over the years I overheard stories of many of their antics including the locker room. I was aware then that the guys peed in the showers and drains in the locker room.


I guess that's why I was so shocked, I never had brothers or spent much time around gyms or pools when I was young to know what's normal.

I was hoping to get more votes on the poll, I'm really curious about what other moms know about this or what their opinion of it is. We are well into Summer and I've not yet said anything to the boys about it, but I'm still concerned someone may call them out on it.


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

In many places we have traveled I have learned that men and boys peeing freely (aiming into toilet, peeing in shower, peeing outdoors unless on a nature expedition) is one of the qualities that very many people in the world find offensive: men and boys urinate into a urinal or sit on the toilet, they don't shoot urine around, splash it into a toilet bowl, or aim it at a drain. I do not think that peeing in the shower is sanitary or civilized, sorry  If I had a son there would be a disciplinary intervention if I learned that this behavior was going on.


----------



## mamarhu (Sep 12, 2004)

I get that you don't want your boy peeing inappropriately, but why would this call for a "disciplinary intervention"? Wouldn't it be better to just tell him that isn't the thing to do? A whole bunch of adults here don't agree on the proper "etiquette" in this situation - should a young child be punished for also not knowing?


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't have a son. If I did I would have taught him to sit on the toilet and not to spray urine (even inadvertently by standing and aiming at the toilet). I also assume that these boys were all taught to urinate in the toilet? So they should already know where to urinate and the public shower isn't the place. However if the boys were not taught to urinate in the toilet (which I considered to be very unlikely) then proper instruction can't come too late and wouldn't be "disciplinary." That's why I phrased my comment in the way you mention.

I do see that there is disagreement on this issue but I don't see it as a question of etiquette. Far from it. It's a matter of public health. Sewage exposure is a major health hazard. Eliminating public exposure to sewage is usually among the first issues that is addressed by any infrastructure project in the developing world.

(Urine is not sterile, BTW. And just because lots of people do it doesn't mean it's safe or inoffensive. In much of the world men and boys ALSO find this behavior offensive and they don't do it, so it's not a "guy thing." 

And I exclude, of course, cases of emergencies from my comments.)

I do think that if we mothers taught our sons best hygiene possible we wouldn't have as many men who urinate on other people's homes and foul public and private spaces. 

If this upsets mothers of boys, I'm sorry, and since I don't have a son myself perhaps it could be considered that I don't have a right to speak out on this issue. My husband and my daughter's partner are very much opposed to many of the toileting habits they see in the men of the US, as I am. 

I intend that my opinion is for the benefit and consideration of mothers of boys for constructive social relations for these young men and those they live among now and in their futures.


----------



## twinning002 (May 12, 2012)

I'm a mom to two young boys and I can't say that I would encourage them to pee anywhere other than a toilet, but like other posters have said, there are emergencies and circumstances where the shower may actually be the most appropriate place for them to go in a public place. Its not a huge deal in my opinion, but its not something I'd want my kids to make a habit of doing outside of emergencies. If there is a toilet available, use it. My experience has been more of having a squirmy kid about to wet the back seat and having to pull over on the highway to let him pee outside. We've curbed the peeing in waste baskets or into the bathtub while standing outside of it for fun type of stuff a few years back. Now if they pee anywhere other than a toilet, its only because its an emergency and a toilet is not available. Its not an ideal situation, but it happens. As kids get older though, and turn into men, I think this should happen less often. I guess it depends on the person as most things do. I dont care if my husband pees while he is in our shower, but I can't imagine him peeing in an open shower at a gym or water park... I actually think he avoids public showers and restrooms all together for the same reasons that I squat or line the toilet seat with a roll of paper. Not so sure its a "guy thing" either.


----------

